# This years production and depredation



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Sounds like reproduction was down from prior years. In return I have been hearing of little complaints from the farmers. Sounds like the weeds had a chance to grow around the potholes, hence prohibiting the geese from easily meandering up into the beans. I am sure that is not the case in all areas, what has everyone been seeing as far as production and depredation of crops around the state.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

This year or last? That is a ton of damage.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is this years total damage give or take about 10 acres. I haven't exactly walked them off. Will know more when we harvest the grain and it will show up on the yield maps.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.


Why didn't you put up a fence? Seems pretty dumb to piss 100 acres of beans down your leg.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

please post copies of the yield maps when you get them. i would find those interesting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jpallen14 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.
> ...


No way a fence is economically worth the hassle.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

6162rk said:


> please post copies of the yield maps when you get them. i would find those interesting.


NO way in hell would I post something that private on a public forum.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


50k not worth it, If it isn't worth it to you why should anyone else care?


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


100 acreas of beans not worth it???! Thats $40,000 minimum! I'll make you a deal, you pay me $20,000 next summer and I'll put up fences, maintain them, and take them down when you need to harvest. I'll even pay for the supplies! Not only will you be making an extra $15-30K at least, but you can stop relying on GFP and tax-dollars for YOUR problem and people won't have to listen to your b!tching and moaning all the time. Its a WIN/WIN for everyone!!!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


seem reasonably to me BL whatcha think?

H20=problem solved there BL, so why dont you take him up on that offer..........oh you like the insurance payments better gotcha!


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.














blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...











You are by far the most ignorant farmer I think I have ever came across. Strong idiotic logic coming from you BL.

What you just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I've ever heard. At no point in your rambling incoherent response, were you close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul"


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > please post copies of the yield maps when you get them. i would find those interesting.
> ...


Ever heard of using, say, paint to erase critical private information?

You won't post them because your trolling and highly over exaggerating.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

themaskedmallard said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > 6162rk said:
> ...


The map itself is private information.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

OK enough poking on BL, what does everyone have to say about the size broods they have been seeing?? I can't seem to find anything bigger than 4 to 5 goslings, at most. From all I have seen and heard in the area I hunt the goose numbers are definately down from he 2 prior years.


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> The map itself is private information.


Wrong, and even if it was you could still pull the data. Your not fooling anyone



blhunter3 said:


> "NO way in hell would I post something that private on a public form"


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

themaskedmallard said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > The map itself is private information.
> ...


Posting a yield map is like posting your social security number.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

fieldgeneral said:


> OK enough poking on BL, what does everyone have to say about the size broods they have been seeing?? I can't seem to find anything bigger than 4 to 5 goslings, at most. From all I have seen and heard in the area I hunt the goose numbers are definately down from he 2 prior years.


On the smaller sloughs, I have noticed an average of 2 to 4 goslings, but the larger sloughs with more geese its hard to get an exact count, but it seems the average is higher like 4 to 6.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

You can easily remove private information from a yield map.

How about some pictures? Seems like that would be pretty easy to do. I would like to see a picture from some of your "world record damage"............

On a side note, in most years, goose production is about 3-4 goslings per pair. I don't think its as bad of a hatch as everyone says. However, it just isn't as good as the last few years.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The yield map itself is the private information. It is color coded for bushels per acre. If I were to show you the map around the sloughs and delete everything else it would have nothing for you to see the averages.

If I were to show the whole thing, all someone would have to do is go to the landowner and show him that X is only getting a bushels, while I can get b bushels and pay you g.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

What about pictures? That seems pretty easy and harmless.


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

mntwinsfan said:


> What about pictures? That seems pretty easy and harmless.


x2

if for nothing else BL take pictures of your loss to "prove" us wrong. :beer:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

jpallen14 said:


> Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also


Posting pictures of crop damage is like posting your social security number, it's SUPER private, glad I could aware you all on that.

BL it didn't take me long to figure out you've received 709k in subsidiays since 1999, I didn't have to steal your identity to find that out either. Your credibility on this forum is about as good as a politician. Talk a big talk but have nothing to show for it.

To finally add to the original post, goose numbers seem average but not exceptional.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.


http://www.mncorn.org/media-center/comm ... ls/outdoor

6th billboard down. I saw it just outside of Rochester the other day. About pi$$ed my pants. and now BL proves it.


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

themaskedmallard said:


> it didn't take me long to figure out you've received 709k in subsidiays since 1999.


Oh.... My.... God. 
Its no wonder this guy won't bother putting up a fence. This is so messed up. The heartland of america has more thieves than the worst ghettos.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jpallen14 said:


> Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also


Crops don't need to be eaten down to the dirt to hurt yield.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

themaskedmallard said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also
> ...


How did you come up with that number?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also
> ...


You said they mowed them down.............so Did they piss on them or eat them which is it


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> themaskedmallard said:
> 
> 
> > jpallen14 said:
> ...


The internet is an amazing place when everyone gets tired of your constant lies and delusions. Lets just say this website is a great tool, http://farm.ewg.org/region.php?fips=38000.

Just out of the sake that I don't want everyone knowing your last name, as that may induce a tourist trap on your land showing the biggest goose depredation in the United States, and lord knows you don't need any more free money. I will not link your actual farm.



blhunter3 said:


> jpallen14 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea lets see the 100 acres of beans eaten down to the dirt also
> ...





blhunter3 said:


> Its not only the beans they *mow down*, but any crop.












They either mow them down or they don't. 
Mow Down: *massacre: kill a large number*
Mowing something down usually means do some pretty big damage. To destroy in great numbers as if cutting down, as in battle. Or in refrence to geese doing damage on the biggest scale in the United States on BL hunters land.


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

templey_41 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > For us it is less then last year, but that was because we were able to drain most of the sloughs there were problem areas. But the geese probably mowed down about 75 to 100 acres.
> ...


----------



## abiewer (Aug 20, 2012)

Without reading all the posts - depredation was zero on my farm but I had alot more broods - seems they don't like DeKalb corn or Asgrow beans - at least in those varieties. I am sure the 100 acres of beans was not in one area of a field but across several different ones - so how do you fence geese out - they fly in and nest - the little ones can't but then like my neighbors - shoot them or run them over with the pick up. Funny we don't do this to pheasants or deer when they wipe out corn field areas . The goose damage permits seem to give farmers the ability to shoot geese on sight no matter where they are. Too bad there isnt something we can put with the beans to make them taste bad - there is but we can't use it.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

[]


abiewer said:


> Re: This years production and depredation
> 
> by abiewer » Thu Jul 18, 2013 12:43 pm
> 
> Without reading all the posts - depredation was zero on my farm but I had alot more broods - seems they don't like DeKalb corn or Asgrow beans - at least in those varieties. I am sure the 100 acres of beans was not in one area of a field but across several different ones - so how do you fence geese out - they fly in and nest - the little ones can't but then like my neighbors - shoot them or run them over with the pick up. Funny we don't do this to pheasants or deer when they wipe out corn field areas . The goose damage permits seem to give farmers the ability to shoot geese on sight no matter where they are. Too bad there isnt something we can put with the beans to make them taste bad - there is but we can't use it.


interesting info about the variety difference. I have some experience with that and deer depredation before.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

man, this one cooled down real quick, what happened to BL?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

had to go chase geese


----------



## Mike Kortum (Aug 26, 2011)

templey_41 said:


> man, this one cooled down real quick, what happened to BL?


Someone showed how big of a welfare check his farm has received.


----------

